# New 30rls



## BridgeH20 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi to Everyone~ 
We have learned so much useful information on this site. Thank you! Travelled over 700 miles from Virginia to pick up our first TT. Stayed at the dealership in the trailer the first night and had the furnace go out on us. Pretty cold but the dealership fixed it. They said they touched a wire behind the furnace and that did the trick. Got on the road for home. Stayed at a service plaza in Ohio and had no heat! Called the dealership and the service manager said it could be the sail switch lever is stuck and to blow air up the exhaust on furnace. We haven't tried this yet but wondered if anyone else has had this problem. Our blower runs for 15 seconds then shuts off since the furnace never lights. Also, converter fan doesn't seem to run. Shouldn't that run whether hooked to electric or using batteries? Other than these problems, we love our Outback!









L.V.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Does this happen when connected to shore power? If it does, I don't know. If it does this when on battery power only, your battery is low.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, BridgeH2O!* action 
Congratulations on the new Outback!

As far as the propane is concerned, stupid question time... Are the tanks full and turned on? If they are, you need to make sure the lines are purged of air. Try getting the burners on the stove lit. It can take some time if the trailer has been sitting, but that gets the air out of the lines. If after doing that, the furnace still will not light, you need to check the burner orifice(s) for little 8-legged critters that like to nest there (and plug up the works!). The dealer should have known all of this, but...









Now, the inverter will only run when the batteries are charging. Once they are up to snuff, and if they have no load on them, the inverter will shut down.

Hope this helps.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, BridgeH2O! action And congrats on a beautiful new Outback. I'm sure the wise folks here can help you out with the heater problem.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome BridgH2O to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 30RLS
As for you trouble Doug pretty well took care of that
Let us know how you make out

Don action


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers BridgeH20, and congrats on the new Outback. Let us know how the heater works out.

Rob


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Congratulations Bridge over Water! Hope you have alot of fun in your new 30RLS.







We too, travelled to Elkhart, Indiana to get ours! What we saved on the TT, we probably spent in gas! LOL!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

BridgeH20,

action Welcome to the site and congratulations on your new Outback. sunny Sorry to hear about your furnace trouble.







Hopefully it is only something minor and it is up and running now







.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

action Congratulations, BridgeH20! Welcome to the site!


----------



## BridgeH20 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi

We actually drove to Michigan to buy our TT. Yes, what we saved probably was spent on gas!







LOL

My hubby is working on blowing out the sail valve thing this morning. Checked for nests and didn't find any obstructions there. The furnace worked for a couple of hours that first night at the dealership so I think it is a minor fix we need to do. We are chomping on the bit to get some rving done. Probably won't be needing a furnace but want it working while still new (and under warranty). Will let you all know how it turns out for sure.

L.V.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new outback, make sure you check your LP tanks and see that the little windows above the center valve shows green and not red. red means no gas green = good.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Try to run it with the Emergency Furnace control switch on the AC. If it still does the fail to light thing then it could be a failed control board. If the dealership said they touched a wire and it started to work then you driving it down the road may have made it come loose again. I would inspect ALL connections to see if anything is loose.

As for the converter. The fan will only run if the thermistor in the converter senses that it is hot or there is a large current draw in the converter. The fan will kick on then.

Good luck and let us know what you find.


----------



## BridgeH20 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi Y'all
Got the furnace fixed (loose connection of two wires) just in time to need the a/c instead. Went to Loft Mtn. in Shenandoah National Park for a long weekend and had a wonderful time a few weeks back. It was our first real rving experience and we didn't do too badly as first-timers. Going on our first "week vacation" to a state park in Va. on Sunday and we are so darned excited. Learning how to work everything and making mistakes along the way, but nothing critical thank goodness.







Is boondocking when you are without any hookups and just relying on your batteries?

Lauren


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Congrats on adopting a younger sister of my camper!!! Which interior do you have???


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

BridgeH20 said:


> Hi Y'all
> Got the furnace fixed (loose connection of two wires) just in time to need the a/c instead. Went to Loft Mtn. in Shenandoah National Park for a long weekend and had a wonderful time a few weeks back. It was our first real rving experience and we didn't do too badly as first-timers. Going on our first "week vacation" to a state park in Va. on Sunday and we are so darned excited. Learning how to work everything and making mistakes along the way, but nothing critical thank goodness.
> 
> 
> ...


You are correct on boondocking

Don


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome BridgeH20 and congrats on the new Outback








Glad you figured out the furnace. Hopefully all those little gremlins are worked out and you can enjoy your Outback for years to come


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad to hear the problem on the furance was easy to resolve. Most the issue tend to be very simple to resolve....just takes time to find them.


----------

